# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  मैं एक सफल व्यवसायी नहीं बन सका !

## donsplender

नमस्कार ज्योतिषाचार्यजी !
मैं एक सफल व्यवसायी नहीं बन सका ! पिछले 20 साल से जीतोड मेहनत करके शरीर खराब कर चुका हूं ! व्यवसाय सम्बन्धित सम्पूर्ण योग्यता और साधन सुविधा मेरे शहर के अन्य समान व्यवसाईयो से ज्यादा होने  ​के बावजुद उन सबसे कमाई के मामले मैं बहुत पिछे हूं ! बस दाल—रोटी का जुगाड हो जाता है ! कृपया समाधान बताएं !


जन्म दिनांक — 22 अप्रेल 1974
प्रात: 6:57 कुछ मिनटो का हेरफेर हो सकता है !
स्थान —बांसवाड़ा राजस्थान

----------


## ashok-

> नमस्कार ज्योतिषाचार्यजी !
> मैं एक सफल व्यवसायी नहीं बन सका ! पिछले 20 साल से जीतोड मेहनत करके शरीर खराब कर चुका हूं ! व्यवसाय सम्बन्धित सम्पूर्ण योग्यता और साधन सुविधा मेरे शहर के अन्य समान व्यवसाईयो से ज्यादा होने  ​के बावजुद उन सबसे कमाई के मामले मैं बहुत पिछे हूं ! बस दाल—रोटी का जुगाड हो जाता है ! कृपया समाधान बताएं !
> 
> 
> जन्म दिनांक — 22 अप्रेल 1974
> प्रात: 6:57 कुछ मिनटो का हेरफेर हो सकता है !
> स्थान —बांसवाड़ा राजस्थान


कल आपके प्रश्न का उत्तर देता हूँ |धन्यवाद |

----------


## donsplender

_नमस्कार ज्योतिषाचार्यजी !_

----------


## ashok-

> नमस्कार ज्योतिषाचार्यजी !
> मैं एक सफल व्यवसायी नहीं बन सका ! पिछले 20 साल से जीतोड मेहनत करके शरीर खराब कर चुका हूं ! व्यवसाय सम्बन्धित सम्पूर्ण योग्यता और साधन सुविधा मेरे शहर के अन्य समान व्यवसाईयो से ज्यादा होने  ​के बावजुद उन सबसे कमाई के मामले मैं बहुत पिछे हूं ! बस दाल—रोटी का जुगाड हो जाता है ! कृपया समाधान बताएं !
> 
> 
> जन्म दिनांक — 22 अप्रेल 1974
> प्रात: 6:57 कुछ मिनटो का हेरफेर हो सकता है !
> स्थान —बांसवाड़ा राजस्थान


donsplender जी आपकी मेष लग्न और मेष राशी है |कुछ प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे ----
१) आपके घर के पास पानी का कोई स्रोत है ?
2)आप और आपकी पत्नी के बीच उम्र का फर्क कितना है ?
३)आप से तुरंत बाद वाला भाई /बहन कहाँ रहता  है ?
४) आप किस चीज का व्यवसाय करते है उसमे पिताजी का सहयोग था या है ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## donsplender

नमस्कारजी !
1. घर के आस—पास तो कोई नहीं पर हां घर की बाउन्ट्री से बाहर स्वयं का ईशान दिशा में बोरवेल है जिसमें जेटपम्प लगा हुआ है ।
2. लगभग डेढ साल !
3.मुझसे बाद वाला भाई है । उसका मकान मेरे मकान से पैदल 15—20 मिनट की दूरी पर है !
4. मेरा प्रिन्टींग का व्यवसाय है ! यह स्वयं के द्वारा ही स्थापित है ! पिताजी का कोई आर्थिक सहयोग नहीं था । पिताजी अब इस दूनिया मे नहीं है ।

----------


## ashok-

> नमस्कारजी !
> 1. घर के आस—पास तो कोई नहीं पर हां घर की बाउन्ट्री से बाहर स्वयं का ईशान दिशा में बोरवेल है जिसमें जेटपम्प लगा हुआ है ।
> 2. लगभग डेढ साल !
> 3.मुझसे बाद वाला भाई है । उसका मकान मेरे मकान से पैदल 15—20 मिनट की दूरी पर है !
> 4. मेरा प्रिन्टींग का व्यवसाय है ! यह स्वयं के द्वारा ही स्थापित है ! पिताजी का कोई आर्थिक सहयोग नहीं था । पिताजी अब इस दूनिया मे नहीं है ।


आपकी जन्म समय ठीक है | उपाय आपको कल शाम को ही बताऊंगा | धन्यवाद |

----------


## donsplender

धन्यवाद जी ! इन्तजार रहेगा ।

----------


## ashok-

> धन्यवाद जी ! इन्तजार रहेगा ।


donsplender जी आप कोई भी कार्य शुरू करने के पहले ही उसके फल प्राप्ति के विषय में आशंकित हो जाते है |यह आपका negetive पॉइंट है |फ़िलहाल अप्रैल २०१६ तक किसी तरह की निवेश में खूब सावधानी रखियेगा |इसी समय काल में किसी प्रकार की चोट एक्सीडेंट आपरेसन से सावधान रहियेगा |कुछ उपाय बताता हूँ उसे मन से कीजियेगा परिवर्तन मिलेगा |
१) अपने बेडरूम में सीलन न होने दे |
2) अपने पैर के तलवों को रोजाना रगड कर साफ करे |
३)  भगनी या भांजी को कुछ मिठाई बुधवार को दे |
4) अपने दाहिने हाथ की कलाई में शुद्ध ताम्बे का कड़ा मंगलवार को सुबह पहने |
५) लगभग १ साल तक गुग्गुल की धुवाँ घर और दुकान दोनों जगह सुबह शाम करे |
६) चिडियों को दाना देने की आदत बनाये |
हो सके तो अपने दोनों हाथो के चित्र पम करे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## donsplender

बहुत—बहुत धन्यवाद ज्योतिषाचार्यजी !


फल प्राप्ती के विषय में आशंकित सिर्फ तगड़ा पैसा लग के कोई कार्य होना होता है तभी होता है बाकी जगह आत्मविश्वास से लबरेज व्यक्तित्व है कभी—कभी इस अति आत्मविश्वास से नुकसान भी हो जाता है ।


2016 तक निवेश में सावधानी रखने को कहा गाया है । अभी पिछले साल जून में मेने अपने मकान के अधुरेपडे भाग का निर्माण कार्य शुरू किया था । दूसरा कारण मकान के मध्य भागमें दो दीवारे व एक चढाव बना हुआ था जो की वास्तु की दृष्टि से गलत था तो उसको हटाना था । ये कार्य पिछेले 10 साल से प्लान कर रहा था पर पैसों के अभाव में हिम्मत नही जुटा पाया ! पर अब जरूरी होने से कर्जा लेके शुरू कर दिया जो कि अब 1 माह में खतम होने वाला है । 
... तो क्या ये कर्जा भरने में परेशानी तो नहीं होने वाली है !क्योंकी स्वास्थ्य भी मेरा एकदम अनुकुल नहीं है ! ....और स्तर से ज्यादा का काम करवा दिया है जो की अब मुझे कमा के भरना है !!




तीसरे पोईट में भगीनी शब्द का प्रयोग किया है वो किसे कहते है ?

----------


## donsplender

मैं दोनो हाथों के स्केन किये चित्र अपलोड कर रहा हू ! दाये हाथ के दो व बायें हाथ का एक चित्र है !


Right hand

----------


## donsplender

Right Hand -2

----------


## donsplender

Left Hand

----------


## ashok-

*donsplender जी पहले आपको बता दूँ भांजी या भगनी यानि बहन की बेटी इसे भांजी कहते है कई जगहों पर इसे* 
* भगनी भी कहते है इसलिए मैंने दोनों को लिखा |
आपके हाथो के चित्र को देखा |मेरा अनुमान है कि आपको स्पाइनल cord की समस्या है |आपको कमर दर्द की समस्या होती होगी |
कुछ और उपाय जोड़ रहा हूँ इनको भी कीजियेगा |
१) हरे रंग के कपड़े में एक छोटी फिटकरी का टुकड़ा बांध कर हरे रंग के धागे के साथ बुधवार को सुबह गले में पहने |
2) आप तार्किक है| तर्क से बचने की प्रयास करे | 
३) अपने पैर के तलवों को रोजाना रगड़ कर साफ करे |नहाने के बाद शरीर पर कोई सुगन्धित द्रव्य (deodrant आदि ) लगाये |
४) चिडियो को दाना और भांजी को मिठाई जरुर दे |
अब मेरी एक जिज्ञासा है अन्यथा न ले क्या आपके वंश में कोई व्यक्ति निरूददेश या घर छोड़ कर चला गया और उसका कोई पता नही चला | बताये | धन्यवाद |














*

----------


## donsplender

बहुत—बहुत धन्यवाद जी !


ये भांजी वाला उपाय करना बहुत ही मुश्किल है क्यों की 4 बहनों में से सिर्फ 1 बहन के ही बेटी हुई और वो भी अब ब्याह के अपने ससुराल में है जो की यहां से बहुत दूर है ! मुलाकात साल में शायद ही एकआध बार हो पाती है !!
इसके बदले में और क्यां कर सकता हू ? वो बताईयेगा !!


...ये कमर दर्द वाली बात तो 1000 प्रतीशत सही बताई है !! पिछले 2 साल से नाक में दम कर रखा है !! बहुत मुश्किल से डिस्टर्ब नसों को मसाज द्वारा ठिकाने लाया हूं .. ये भी वापस हर 2—4 दिन में वापस डिस्टर्ब हो जाती है ..फिर  मसाज करके ठिकाने लगाता हूं ! ये कर—कर के परेशान हो चुका हू ! धंधा  सूझता नहीं इसके कारण !!


पोईट नं 2 में कही तर्क वाली बात भी बिल्कुल सही कही है ! उसपर लगाम कसने का प्रयास जरूर करूंगा !


आपकी जिज्ञासा का उत्तर— मेरे दादा से लेकर मुझ तक के बीच कोई घर छोड के नहीं गया है ! हां दादा से पहले का कुछ कहना मुश्किल है क्यों की अब ना दादा जीवित है ना पापा !




...और मेरे एक मुख्य प्रश्न का उत्तर नहीं दिया? 
कर्जा लेकर मकान का जो कार्य करवाया है वो कर्जा तो उतार पाउंगा ?

----------


## ashok-

> बहुत—बहुत धन्यवाद जी !
> 
> 
> ये भांजी वाला उपाय करना बहुत ही मुश्किल है क्यों की 4 बहनों में से सिर्फ 1 बहन के ही बेटी हुई और वो भी अब ब्याह के अपने ससुराल में है जो की यहां से बहुत दूर है ! मुलाकात साल में शायद ही एकआध बार हो पाती है !!
> इसके बदले में और क्यां कर सकता हू ? वो बताईयेगा !!
> 
> 
> ...ये कमर दर्द वाली बात तो 1000 प्रतीशत सही बताई है !! पिछले 2 साल से नाक में दम कर रखा है !! बहुत मुश्किल से डिस्टर्ब नसों को मसाज द्वारा ठीकाने लाया हूं .. ये भी वापस हर 2—4 दिन में वापस डिस्टर्ब हो जाती है ..फीर मसाज करके ठीकाने लगाता हूं ! ये कर—कर के परेशान हो चुका हू ! धान्धा सूझता नहीं इसके कारण !!
> 
> ...


donsplender जी आपके मुख्य प्रश्न का   उपाय न. ३ में बता दिया है |
भगिनी वाला उपाय के जगह आप हिजड़ो को कुछ पैसे दान करे हो सके तो बुधवार को,  न हो तो किसी भी दिन दे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## donsplender

जी आपका बहुत—बहुत धन्यवाद जी !

----------

